# i can hear a chirping from my bearded dragon?



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

Last few nights i've been able to hear cricket sounds coming from inside my beardies viv. But i cleaned it out today and cleaned my whole room and moved everything around and i know that there is no stray cricket around.

Could it be my beardie? or something else?


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

x-istealbears said:


> Last few nights i've been able to hear cricket sounds coming from inside my beardies viv. But i cleaned it out today and cleaned my whole room and moved everything around and i know that there is no stray cricket around.
> 
> Could it be my beardie? or something else?


It will be a cricket :lol2:
Unless your beardie is good at impressions :whistling2:


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

jo-jo-beans said:


> It will be a cricket :lol2:
> Unless your beardie is good at impressions :whistling2:


It can't be a cricket though lol. I cleaned my entire room out, removed everything out of my room pretty much. Then i completely cleared out his viv and cleaned it all out completely, and never saw a cricket there.

But when it was in the one place, it was coming from in his viv, and now i've moved him to a different place in my room, it's still coming from his viv. 

So he must be a cricket impressionist


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

could have got into some small gap somewhere the cricket that is not the beadie :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

x-istealbears said:


> It can't be a cricket though lol. I cleaned my entire room out, removed everything out of my room pretty much. Then i completely cleared out his viv and cleaned it all out completely, and never saw a cricket there.
> 
> But when it was in the one place, it was coming from in his viv, and now i've moved him to a different place in my room, it's still coming from his viv.
> 
> So he must be a cricket impressionist


Crickets are horrible wee things, and they can get in the smallest of places. A few times I've had to get up in the middle of the night to find a cricket in a viv because of the noise it's making. :devil:


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

have you got a back ground or anything in your viv, cricket possibley sat in light fittings ?

bearded dragons dont make noises like that lol well ive never heard of anyone saying they do,

never underestimate the hiding powers of a cricket


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

haha it will be a cricket. They are little pests for getting into small gaps and making the horrible noise. That's they I get locusts *blush* less scary and don't make a sound


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

CornSnakeLover said:


> haha it will be a cricket. They are little pests for getting into small gaps and making the horrible noise. That's they I get locusts *blush* less scary and don't make a sound


:lol2: not just me that finds crickets creepy then, as it is my beardie hates them and is scared of them too, but when he was with previous owner they where left in viv with him and he was bitten, so i understand his fear. Locus and worms i can handle and would have done the crickets, but he refused to eat them in the week i had them and they were dying of so finished them of in freezer :lol2:


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

I hate feeding the baby leos the crickets, because I'm always scared I will find one sleeping with me or something, Locust I dunno they are not so bugish and fast as the crix. Haha reminds me of a reptile I know. My boyfriends leo (Custard) is big enough to eat the winged locusts, but goes into a ball shape in corner of viv, he is so scared of them, he is a big boy of 90g and acts like 2 days old. We had a leo that we brought called cookie, she got left in with crickets and will only touch waxworms and mealworms now  A little bit of a pain but we wouldnt change her


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

wouldnt changed my dragon either lol, he is so soft and stubborn worse then having another teenager and got two of them already lol. Even check him every night before i goto sleep, said to hubby last night good job he cant get on the bed too as there would be no room with the dog and the cat they both bed hog :lol2:


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

haha fair enough. What is it with dogs. You get one and you say its sleeping on the basket or sofa and always ends up on the bed with you and the other half. I think my bed would be compeletly full with OH plus the the snake and cresties and leos, think it would be easier to sleep on sofa myself


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

CornSnakeLover said:


> haha fair enough. What is it with dogs. You get one and you say its sleeping on the basket or sofa and always ends up on the bed with you and the other half. I think my bed would be compeletly full with OH plus the the snake and cresties and leos, think it would be easier to sleep on sofa myself


i fell asleep with my beardie led on my bed this morning lol, when i woke up the beardie had curled up on my belly under the covers and fell to sleep as well , all i can say is thank god i didnt role over


----------



## LORNSY (Jul 28, 2011)

*Its probably cricket hiding*

As i found my annoying cricket behind my background even after i had taped it to stop them getting there still found a way there


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

123dragon said:


> i fell asleep with my beardie led on my bed this morning lol, when i woke up the beardie had curled up on my belly under the covers and fell to sleep as well , all i can say is thank god i didnt role over



Wow very lucky indeed. I think it would of been a new breed of bearded dragon "Pancake Beardie" or "Flat Rock bearded dragon" 

:lol2:


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

LORNSY said:


> As i found my annoying cricket behind my background even after i had taped it to stop them getting there still found a way there



I had the same problem but with Morioworms. I thought my Pink Tongue Skink was eating them. When I changed her substrate a month later I came across one. Removed the backing and there was loads more, the backing was gone completely really, they just chewed through it


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

the new breeds might be popular,
pros - only small space needed due to lack of movment
- cheap to feed
- they dont need any heating
cons - a bit boring
- almost impossible to get them to feed (try pushing bugs down its throat)
-might start to smell if you dont keep it in the freezer or bin 

:lol2:


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

haha your so fully oh random rubbish no one wants that in some ways is funny tom


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

CornSnakeLover said:


> haha fair enough. What is it with dogs. You get one and you say its sleeping on the basket or sofa and always ends up on the bed with you and the other half. I think my bed would be compeletly full with OH plus the the snake and cresties and leos, think it would be easier to sleep on sofa myself


Sofa may be more hair free then bed sometimes when dam dog molts and cat not much better.


And asleep with u dragon thats funny, could have called him frisbee if u rolled over and no thats not why mine has the name :lol2:


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

I found the little pain the other night, it was inside a gap in the basking log that is placed in there. We and my friend managed to get the cricket out, waited till the next day (his feeding day unfortuantly for the cricket) and fed him to Frodo lol.

Payback successful


----------



## Beej (Jan 18, 2012)

*Mine chirps to!*

I know I'm new, and late on this one but just thought I would add this:


"Beardies can make several sounds from a hissing, chirping, grunting to a full loud barking sound, they make it in their throat and they learn it very fast if they hear another beardie do it. 

6 out of 15 of our adult dragons can make sounds, with two being a grunting sound and one a loud barking. Two others that we sold to others make the sounds too, and those have taught it to other dragons they own. All five girls do it, but only 1 males does it.. they have learned it from each other and the male learned it from one of the girls."

My beardie has started making chirping sounds when shes in the bath, and she shows no signs of distress, just this odd little noise, so I thought I would search it, and I found the above extract on another thread. Just in case you are still wondering about the chirping! Mine was definitely the dragon as she was in the bath - def no crickets there and I watched her do it!

Hope this helps any future people with the same querie!


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

I think i know whats going on. The beardie has swallowed the cricket whole and its camping inside him, like when pinochio gets swallowed by monstro the whale! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

By the way, i have a 2 year old daughter who loves pinochio, i dont watch it myself! lol


----------



## mosquitobyter (Mar 1, 2013)

Beej said:


> I know I'm new, and late on this one but just thought I would add this:
> 
> 
> "Beardies can make several sounds from a hissing, chirping, grunting to a full loud barking sound, they make it in their throat and they learn it very fast if they hear another beardie do it.
> ...


Hi Beej.
I've seen you post that on another reptile forum where a person asked the same question about the barking noises.
I have an 18mth old female, who has recently started to do this, I was terrified at first as I thought she was choking as it was like a gagging, or a kids whooping cough.
After reading endless posts the only answer appeared to be an RI.
Off to the vet, 100% bill of health, no obstructions.
A few days pass, then it happens again, no more frequent, she remains white in colour, and is like she is making the sound because she can, mostly when she is basking or changing position, she will throw a growl in the direction where she looks, like a crodcodile, trhen can let a lions roar of like dominance.
I read this now could be a rare gift my beardie is developing, that she has learned she can vocalize of sort, and will continue to use it in any way in communicating that she can.
I am hearing and trying to talk back with her for the last few hrs, she is perfectly happy, healthy & enjoying her new sounds. 
Please reply if you can, I only found one other post that had an experience similar to yours but it was a thread from 2008.
I hope its a talent not some mysterious undetectable illness, but she is loving it. 
Thanks for reading, hope this helps tgo know I have a barking beardie too


----------

